# Me and Dene on TV :p



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.3news.co.nz/Video/Sunrise/tabid/572/articleID/112620/cat/635/Default.aspx#video

(don't know how to embed it)


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice =D

Competitive pen spinning looks cool also!


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 15, 2009)

"Luke Main nailed his 25 move solve in 17 seconds"
from the article. Nice linear FMC.  (They meant solution from 25 move scramble.)


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 15, 2009)

Great interview, they didn't mess up at all as far as I noticed!
EDIT:I watched again after seeing fanwuq's post, haha.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 15, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> "Luke Main nailed his 25 move solve in 17 seconds"
> from the article. Nice linear FMC.  (They meant solution from 25 move scramble.)



Couldn't you see... I was doing speed FMC xD


----------



## Kian (Jul 15, 2009)

The kid at 2:09 definitely didn't solve it. haha.


----------



## dChan (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow, nice Luke and Dene! It's awesome to see Dene representing us California cubers with that UCLA sweatshirt, haha. Aww, too bad I can't be there. Dene needs to get back here soon!


----------



## shoot1510 (Jul 15, 2009)

1:05 I'm sick of that quote that I'm hearing all the time.


> There about 43,252,003,274,489,856,000 combinations


----------



## happa95 (Jul 15, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> 1:05 I'm sick of that quote that I'm hearing all the time.
> 
> 
> > There about 43,252,003,274,489,856,000 combinations



umm... what specifically do you dislike about that quote? It's not like that quote is wrong.
EDIT: though it can be misleading


----------



## Dene (Jul 15, 2009)

Well I'm glad I didn't play too much of a role in that article, but still too much for my liking. Unfortunately they got a couple of bits of information wrong.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 15, 2009)

that's awesome!!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 15, 2009)

3D pentagons!?!?!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 15, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> 1:05 I'm sick of that quote that I'm hearing all the time.
> 
> 
> > There about 43,252,003,274,489,856,000 combinations



In that case, you should have been at the Armonk competition


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 15, 2009)

Competitors have been known to lubricate their ***** to attain faster speeds.

Guess what the missing word is?


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 15, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > 1:05 I'm sick of that quote that I'm hearing all the time.
> ...


Haha yeah. There was a news video (2:41) where they spent like 10 seconds saying the entire number with lots of text and stuff.

And I heard that the news reporters attempted to do that a few times in the room, so it disrupted the competition.

Back on topic:
Cool video! Pretty interesting


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 15, 2009)

Great video you guys! It was fun to watch.


----------



## Ellis (Jul 15, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Competitors have been known to lubricate their ***** to attain faster speeds.
> 
> Guess what the missing word is?



Pubes?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 15, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Great video you guys! It was fun to watch.



duh... it's lubes...
They lubricate their lubes so they can lube faster


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 15, 2009)

rickcube said:


> 3D pentagons!?!?!



Pentahedron FTW!

--edit--
This was a pretty good spotlight on cubing I thought. Very positive and seemed to me to be fairly well made. I liked it!

Chris


----------



## Faz (Jul 15, 2009)

Very cool - how long did it take to film/interview you?

See you there!


----------

